# for those wanting to build a decent mining rig



## trog100 (Jan 20, 2018)

all the complicated electronic bits in one kit and price is good.. 

it needs a frame building.. a psu.. memory and cpu.. the cards could be added with time and as money permits.. 


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-GPU-Mining-Motherboard-8-pcs-PCI-E-Extender-Riser-Card-For-BTC-Rig-Ethereum/142660296166?_trkparms=aid=555019&algo=PL.BANDIT&ao=1&asc=20151005190540&meid=cb0ecac21fc6429eba72cbf76c766549&pid=100505&rk=1&rkt=1&&_trksid=p2045573.c100505.m3226

trog


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 20, 2018)

trog100 said:


> all the complicated electronic bits in one kit and price is good..
> 
> it needs a frame building.. a psu.. memory and cpu.. the cards could be added with time and as money permits..
> 
> ...


. Chipset: Intel HM70 / 75/76/77
6. CPU Slot Type: Other
7. Supported CPU Types: PGA988B

Hmmn im not sure id buy that.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 20, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> . Chipset: Intel HM70 / 75/76/77
> 6. CPU Slot Type: Other
> 7. Supported CPU Types: PGA988B
> 
> Hmmn im not sure id buy that.



it look to be a purpose built mining board with all the bits needed.. are you seeing something i am not.. ??

trog


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 20, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> . Chipset: Intel HM70 / 75/76/77
> 6. CPU Slot Type: Other
> 7. Supported CPU Types: PGA988B
> 
> Hmmn im not sure id buy that.


Why not?
35W max, no worries about cooling or noise. At least all the PCIe traffic is handled by chipset and CPU, cause there are some LP boards w/ onboard BGA CPU where everything is going through a built-in PCIe switch over to a single or double PCIe channel.
Plus it's much easier to find something like Celeron 1000m or a Pentium B950 for just a couple of $$ or even for free, rather than hunt for an overpriced desktop celeron or T-variant Pentium/Core, which is currently in deficit like everything else. I mean, these mobile chips are so common and cheap, I have 5-6 of them just laying around in my office from customer laptop upgrades.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 20, 2018)

Probably a smarter buy than my Ryzen based miner, but I fancy the Ryzen-miner becoming a server when it's all done, so... 

I even bought 2 sticks of ram, because putting single channel ram in a Ryzen felt like sacrilege or something... lol


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 20, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> Why not?
> 35W max, no worries about cooling or noise. At least all the PCIe traffic is handled by chipset and CPU, cause there are some LP boards w/ onboard BGA CPU where everything is going through a built-in PCIe switch over to a single or double PCIe channel.
> Plus it's much easier to find something like Celeron 1000m or a Pentium B950 for just a couple of $$ or even for free, rather than hunt for an overpriced desktop celeron or T-variant Pentium/Core, which is currently in deficit like everything else. I mean, these mobile chips are so common and cheap, I have 5-6 of them just laying around in my office from customer laptop upgrades.


Im probably just spoiled, i have just got a biostar tb250 btc pro 12 gpu mobo, i think it a bit trickier to find such CPUs but then i dont fix PC's as a job.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 20, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> think it a bit trickier to find such CPUs but then i dont fix PC's as a job.


It's absolutely the same as for any used CPU - just look at local HW forums or eBay/Amazon =)
You can buy a whole laptop from that generation for the price of a brand new G3930.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 21, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> It's absolutely the same as for any used CPU - just look at local HW forums or eBay/Amazon =)
> You can buy a whole laptop from that generation for the price of a brand new G3930.


Im happy with it, half bought it so i can sample kaby lake to degree , half miner all enthusiast im mostly in it for the tinkering ill post pictures when I get round to fish tanking a rig.
Seamed a bit old but you made good points ,im happy with a shop warranty though too.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 21, 2018)

I would buy some of those mobo, it comes with much cheaper ddr3 memory but I already have enough mobo.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2018)

I am still using Z270/Z170 parts. If you want a cheap board, buy 990FX parts, most can support 6 GPU's and 8xx0 chips actually mine cryptonight pretty well.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I am still using Z270/Z170 parts. If you want a cheap board, buy 990FX parts, most can support 6 GPU's and 8xx0 chips actually mine cryptonight pretty well.



I was debating doing this but aren't most of them kind of energy cows?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I was debating doing this but aren't most of them kind of energy cows?



They make more then they spend so....


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2018)

cdawall said:


> They make more then they spend so....



Fair enough.  I had the fact my core 2 quad makeshift NAS is marked for replacement by years end, so I justified the Ryzen parts for that purpose when my year experiment is done.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 21, 2018)

sorry R T B bu your entire project screams FAILURE before it even starts.. he he..

when you give up and flog or reuse the gear you bought to do your piece .. my gear will still be up and running (by itself) and making me some money.. 

mind you the way gpu prices are moving i could break the lot down and get back more than i paid for it..

and the ledger blue hardware wallet i have seems to be worth a fortune.. there is one up on ebay for 4000 euro or best offer.. 

trog


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2018)

trog100 said:


> sorry R T B bu your entire project screams FAILURE before it even starts.. he he..



You saying I won't hit ROI?  In a full year? 

That's my "success" point.

You gotta remember that while real-RTB throws it in a server, pretend crazy crypto-RTB likely keeps mining.

Heck, I might even...  remains to be seen.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 21, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I am still using Z270/Z170 parts. If you want a cheap board, buy 990FX parts, most can support 6 GPU's and 8xx0 chips actually mine cryptonight pretty well.


This is how ive built my first four rigs ,two for anon, cheap to get hold of and they can be tuned to run at acceptable power levels the four are swapping onto 2 gpu mobos ie four into two 8 card sytems from 4 4 card ones, ill keep some of the fx gear but not all for spares and jic.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 21, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> You saying I won't hit ROI?  In a full year?
> 
> That's my "success" point.
> 
> ...




wink wink.. he he

trog


----------

